# Spiny terrapin



## orionmystery (Mar 4, 2012)

And i thought tortoise was supposed to be slow. My shutter speed of around 1/160 wasn't fast enough to freeze its motion. I ended up with very few keepers! LOL. 

Spiny terrapin, _Heosemys spinosa_. Too cute




IMG_0912 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




IMG_0914 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




IMG_0834 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr 

Animation:






How to create animation from still images? | Up Close with Nature


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 4, 2012)

Beautiful! He had somewhere to go, and was in a hurry to get there! lol!


----------



## Thunder_o_b (Mar 4, 2012)

A fascinating subject. Well taken.


----------



## orionmystery (Mar 4, 2012)

Thunder_o_b said:


> A fascinating subject. Well taken.



Thank you, Thunder. 



cgipson1 said:


> Beautiful! He had somewhere to go, and was in a hurry to get there! lol!



Thanks Charlie. Yes, he was going uphill when I found him


----------



## PixelRabbit (Mar 4, 2012)

Nice series, what a neat critter! Love his shell 
I thought I was seeing things when I hit the animation ... "holy crud, I swear that thing moved...!!" lol
Good job.


----------



## Kazzy (Mar 4, 2012)

Loved this photos. He is such a gorgeous little fellow.


----------



## Josh220 (Mar 5, 2012)

As always, great work! 

Did you shoot this with your macro lens? If you don't mind me asking, which lens do you use, and do you generally use lighting?


----------



## Ankit (Mar 5, 2012)

Great photos!! :thumbup:


----------



## orionmystery (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks for looking and comments, PixelRabbit, Kazzy, Josh220, Ankit.

Josh - yes, with a 180mm macro lens. These were all with natural light, no flash.


----------



## shuttervelocity (Mar 5, 2012)

One of the better looking turtles I've seen.  Great shots!! Love the second one.


----------



## Dracaena (Mar 5, 2012)

Second one is the best, awesome perspective.


----------



## ArtByQJ (Mar 5, 2012)

I love these!


----------



## lorenzostpierre (Mar 6, 2012)

Nice pictures..loved the animated one.I am seeing such tortoise for the first time in these photos.
I must say that your photography is quite good.Keep up this good work.


----------



## eldruida (Mar 6, 2012)

Great images!!


----------



## orionmystery (Mar 6, 2012)

shuttervelocity said:


> One of the better looking turtles I've seen.  Great shots!! Love the second one.





Dracaena said:


> Second one is the best, awesome perspective.





ArtByQJ said:


> I love these!





lorenzostpierre said:


> Nice pictures..loved the animated one.I am seeing such tortoise for the first time in these photos.I must say that your photography is quite good.Keep up this good work.





eldruida said:


> Great images!!


Thanks for looking and commenting, eldruida, lorenzostpierre, Dracaena, ArtByQJ, shuttervelocity.


----------



## carlos58 (Mar 7, 2012)

great series


----------



## KyraLamb (Mar 7, 2012)

What a looker!


----------



## orionmystery (Mar 7, 2012)

Thunder_o_b said:


> A fascinating subject. Well taken.



Thank you,  Thunder_o_b.


----------



## SouthwestDreams (Mar 7, 2012)

Those spine are spine chilling! Never saw anything like that.


----------



## PapaMatt (Mar 7, 2012)

Very Nice shots, What a neat looking creature, Thank you for sharing with us


----------



## orionmystery (Mar 8, 2012)

SouthwestDreams said:


> Those spine are spine chilling! Never saw anything like that.


 


PapaMatt said:


> Very Nice shots, What a neat looking creature, Thank you for sharing with us



 Thanks for looking and commenting, SoutwestDreams, PapaMatt.


----------



## macromac (Mar 8, 2012)

Excellent images!


----------



## orionmystery (Mar 8, 2012)

macromac said:


> Excellent images!



Thanks, macromac.


----------



## Joel_W (Mar 8, 2012)

Just a super set, and one with animation no less. The 2nd picture is just outstanding with the eye level composition.


----------



## orionmystery (Mar 9, 2012)

Joel_W said:


> Just a super set, and one with animation no less. The 2nd picture is just outstanding with the eye level composition.



Thanks Joel!


----------

